# Why no blk morels in central Oh



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Why,,, same trees to the south and to the north,,, but after 20 years of hunting.. I can count on one hand, a black early spot?? ( maybe takes two hands iffen I been drink en) Anyone know why the blk morel kinda jumps over Columbus??


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

@sciotoguy have you checked black cherry tree facing east side off hilltop in old clear cuts- lol


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

902,,, the clear cuts are kinda scarce this year up here,,, but I do know a few blk cherry's locally,,, but they don't put out


----------



## 902nd (Oct 20, 2012)

lol pay them more and they just mite


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

chuckle,,, chuckle,,,, always want more to face east. And I am a poor boy.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

This is a late response. Maybe you'll see it. I found 26 backs in the Columbus city limits this year for the first time in 5 years of hunting. ]//i.imgur.com/DHhx0Hkl.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/Kipt14ml.jpg[/img]


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Half of what i find is usually blacks here in Champaign county, find aprox 300 or so every year, but its at the same place and same patches year to year.


----------



## oldshroomer (Oct 18, 2012)

most people don't know this, but central Ohio is a very aggregated area! lOL. Most backs stay in the south regions..


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

By "aggregated" do you mean it is largely underlain by gravel and sand deposits? As in glacial sand and gravel deposits?


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Why did I end up on this old thread after posting my last post,,??? 



is a good un tho


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

never mind, I see.


----------

